# tips on how to start tshirt brands



## kristmas7 (May 30, 2013)

im planning to start my on clothing line an d brad for commercial sales 
i need advices and tips about it 
where can i get best shirt branding items such as label, prints( rhinestone, plastistol, preprinted and 3d silicon print on 
blanks shirt promotiona items and packaging.


----------

